# Coming out as conservative



## ForgedBlades (Aug 24, 2021)

This has been debated a lot since like 2015, but I'm interested to hear what you guys think. Is it harder to come out as conservative in today's cultural climate than it is to come out as gay? Or even non-binary/trans/etc.?

When I say "harder", I don't necessarily mean "coming out to your family or close friends". I would have a much harder time telling my grandparents that I'm chopping my dick off than I did when I told them that I voted for Trump. I'm more talking about "coming out" in the workplace, to colleagues and acquaintances, and publicly (like putting a bumper sticker on your car).

I understand that this questions depends a lot on who you associate with, where you work, etc. Espousing conservative talking points is going to be a lot easier at a mechanic's shop than it is at a Starbucks.

I think it's become 10 times worse since COVID. It shouldn't even be a political issue, but of course we all know that it is. I was talking to my mom the other night. Everyone on her side of the family is firmly entrenched on the left (except my uncle who I'm fairly certain is even more deeply closeted than I am). When my mom told her I wasn't vaccinated, she unironically told my mom not to tell anyone else in the family because I would likely be disowned. She was 100% serious. I asked if she used that exact word, "disowned". Apparently she did. It got me thinking about this question.

I've been working in academia the past couple years. I know that the issue is magnified tenfold in that environment, but having to fake it is honestly becoming grating. I've had to lie to colleagues and say that I'm fully vaccinated because I'm terrified of being shunned if I say otherwise. I'm wearing a fucking mask even though it's not required because I'm scared I'll be singled out if I don't. I smile and nod and play along when people talk about how bad the GOP is and how great everyone on the left is. Don't get me started on the trans issue. I used to laugh at the gay trope that they are "living a lie". I think I'm actually starting to get it now. It's exhausting  pretending to be someone you're not.

Am I just being overdramatic about all of this? Am I being a snowflake? The type of person I hate? What say you?


----------



## PFM (Aug 24, 2021)

> When my mom told her I wasn't vaccinated, she unironically told my mom not to tell anyone else in the family because I would likely be disowned. She was 100% serious.


Liberals are fucking sick in the head


----------



## Underperforming (Aug 24, 2021)

Conforming yourself to a political ideology  is gay. Therefore coming out as conservative is gay.


----------



## MagmaStalker (Aug 24, 2021)

In the CURRENT climate, it makes more sense to be gay/trans/non-binary then conservative. Free ass pats all around! I will say that Candace Owens has made a pretty lucrative run of coming out as the only black conservative female or whatever, at least that is what she plays on TV. I guess there is a valid case for both.


----------



## Analog Devolved (Aug 24, 2021)

GET BASED GET GRACED


----------



## Kali Schematic (Aug 24, 2021)

> say that I'm fully vaccinated because I'm terrified





> I'm wearing a fucking mask even though it's not required because I'm scared





> I smile and nod and play along


A coward dies a thousand times before he departs, the valiant taste of death but once.


----------



## NigKid (Aug 24, 2021)

Pour one out for our gay conservative brothers


----------



## PandaChai (Aug 24, 2021)

As someone who has (unfortunately) done both, I can say it was most definitely harder to come out as just generally right wing than it was to being gay.


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Aug 24, 2021)

I think what you have to do is look elsewhere for peers who share you sentiments.  One question I'd ask is are you really a conservative though? The left has gone so far off the deep end the distinction doesn't seem to matter anymore. 

I don't recommend misrepresenting your opinions, instead I'd recommend just not volunteering them, but if pressed say what you actually think because:


Kali Schematic said:


> A coward dies a thousand times before he departs, the valiant taste of death but once.


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 24, 2021)

Having relatively conservative leanings in a liberal-dominated field, I sometimes feel like there's always a sword of Damocles hanging over my head. I don't discuss my politics but I tend to keep my co-workers at arms' length just to be safe.


----------



## byuu (Aug 24, 2021)

What has not getting a vaccine have to do with conservatism?


----------



## ForgedBlades (Aug 24, 2021)

byuu said:


> What has not getting a vaccine have to do with conservatism?


Nothing and everything.


----------



## SiccDicc (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Oliveoil (Aug 24, 2021)

"I've been working in academia"
Don't.
They will run you out of there if you are in any job.


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 24, 2021)

Half of my opinions and perspective on the current state of political and social affairs in America would be considered "conservative." Political alignments have been misused ad nauseam, there's no point in worrying about it.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Aug 24, 2021)

Being a conservative in 2021 will mean nothing in the years to come because the definition is changing constantly. Liberalism is just a warped ideology that has no meaning, where as conservatism does not have much to conserve on since the ideas and values that were thrown upon the U.S. have been burned down and destroyed in replace of other warped ideologies that don’t have any real meaning.

It’s the reason why people like Hasan Piker exist on Twitch.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Aug 24, 2021)

The cult of the 50's was being anti-communist in your close-knit community



The cult of the 60's was being a pacifist violently at police and returning solders



The cult of the 70's was being degenerate and all-accepting in a changing age



The cult of the 80's was being anti-capitalism in your lifestyle, art, and architecture



The cult of the 90's was being a nigger even if you were white


The cult of the 00's was being a faggot freak even in a marriage with kids


The cult of the 10's was being mindless drone for ZOG


The cult of the 20's seems to either be keeping your soul or losing it forever

We're definitely on the outside looking in at culture and we're getting boo'd at.  I'm very happy considering what American Culture cheers for.  Blacks waiting on tables for rich fellow-white inbred bureaucrats who exist to keep white civilization on its last legs for the 70 IQ mystery meat white-replacements.  Good thing America won WWII and the cold war, really would have hurt to have lost those.  Probably never would have recovered, and then how would we let the Powers that Be go full technocrat and destroy us?


----------



## Mischief Committee (Aug 24, 2021)

I genuinely don't understand how people are still thinking/acting like this. Sure conservatives are more marginalized because we live in a flaccid society of impotent males, but this kind of question is just embarrassing and shows a total lack of awareness of the last 6 years. We are living in a time where the nominal left and right are both hyper sensitive, with the left edging out weak conservatives who want to protect their financial interests by bending over. Both sides want to take everything from you while pandering to the paths of least resistance.
With the obvious being stated, let me say this. Move past this fear of being ostracized. At the risk of sounding like a larper, read or listen to fight club and then read Ted Kaczynski. That will be your orientation into the current state of affairs. We are so past the point of any political solution that you need to move past arguments and find truths that satisfy you, and then see them through with absolute conviction. Don't argue. Don't join groups. Work out. Only talk to people that will listen. Get hobbies that keep you and your loved ones alive and prosperous. 
If you think things are bad, they are probably much worse than you realize. Prepare.


----------



## serious n00b (Aug 24, 2021)

You should stop pretending to be something you're not


----------



## DiscoRodeo (Aug 24, 2021)

Coming out as anything is gay. Just live your life the way you want. You don't have to announce to the world everything you are doing are believe in. 

Believe in conservative values if you want, act on them, and chill. Why do you have to come out to people about it? If you feel the need to do so, you seriously are the new gay.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Aug 24, 2021)

Underperforming said:


> Conforming yourself to a political ideology  is gay. Therefore coming out as conservative is gay.


World ideologies are all the same to be honest. Tell people their life sucks and convince them that you alone have the solution. If you have a little salesmanship you can convince quite a bit of people to follow your edgy teen bullshit ideology. Even incels manage to get followers, why can't a guy who wants to genocide Jooze and Ypipo do the same?


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 24, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> The cult of the 50's was being anti-communist in your close-knit community
> View attachment 2477569
> 
> The cult of the 60's was being a pacifist violently at police and returning solders
> ...


Let me translate this in English for y'all. Societal trends influenced by politics are nothing new.

50s - Red Scare. If you're not for America, you're a Communist.
60s - Vietnam and Civil Rights movement. The hippie movement with love and peace met with authoritarian policing. 
70s - 80s - Expression era. Disco, rock and roll, technology advancing. The beginning of a recession period.
90s - Middle East intervention, Columbine, LA Riots. Counterculture through youth expression and media consumption. Hip hop, video games, extreme sports, carefree attitude.
00s - 9/11. The big one. Patriot Act, surveillance, war on terrorism, housing crisis.
10s - Occupy Wall Street, Trump. Social media, Travyon Martin, woke culture, normalcy of technology, college debt.
20s - Coronavirus. Inflation, lockdowns, consumerism, media consumption, censorship. Increasing skepticism of American government.

Now, this is not an exhaustive list of decade trends. But see if you notice a trend with what I provided. One decade is reactionary to events that happened prior. In some instances, a key moment happens that just throws everything out of whack.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 24, 2021)

"Coming out" as "conservative" in Clown World may get like "coming out" as pedo was in late 20th century.

"Conservative" by late 20th century standards, of course.


----------



## Thomas Highway (Aug 24, 2021)

Depends on what state you live in.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Aug 24, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> One decade is reactionary to events that happened prior.


I've heard this argument, and I'll give you the 1960s-70s were a backlash against the 1940-50s.  I don't know where, assuming reaction is really the cultural impulse, Thrash Metal, 90's pop / rap, 'emo kids and their damned electronic music', came from.  It seems from my point of view that one thing against another thing just became a Frankenstein action/reaction mess occurring at the same time.  People don't swing back and forth, they fought over the cultural pendulum and broke it in two in the 1980s.  Since then, two societies of high and low culture developed with the high culture being an abusive father and the low culture being the screaming child.




From 1980 to 2020, its been 'cool' to be a fuck-up because society was too hard on you.  Which considering how much people spend on rent + income taxes (and you can add sales tax for most of the world) every year is fair.



ToroidalBoat said:


> "Coming out" as "conservative" in Clown World may become like "coming out" as pedo was in the late 20th century.


Until one day, for no reason at all, people treat a man "coming out" as a "national socialist" like America's rich treated Jeffery Epstein.


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 24, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> I've heard this argument, and I'll give you the 1960s-70s were a backlash against the 1940-50s. I don't know where, assuming reaction is really the cultural impulse, Thrash Metal, 90's pop / rap, 'emo kids and their damned electronic music', came from.


I would say it's a rebel phase against religious parents with the religious right dominating the 80s in a sense. Rock and roll have reached its peak with Elvis Presley in the 50s-60s, I think. The movie Hairspray would explain it better than I could. 

Think of the 90s as the attitude era. Notice marketing during that time with products being "cool." (God, that hip language in the 90s is getting me flashbacks.)


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Aug 24, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> I would say it's a rebel phase against religious parents with the religious right dominating the 80s in a sense. Rock and roll have reached its peak with Elvis Presley in the 50s-60s, I think. The movie Hairspray would explain it better than I could.
> 
> Think of the 90s as the attitude era. Notice marketing during that time with products being "cool." (God, that hip language in the 90s is getting me flashbacks.)


You can take your 'cool' and *SHOVE IT UP YOUR ASS!  I'M X--TREME! *(please insert the 3 chord guitar noise in your head) COCK PISS FUCK SHIT





The 90s was a mix of surfer/skater cool and cocaine-fueled advertisement.  I like it because it allowed experimentation around 1995-1997, but around the bend to 2000 it was just the loudest noise attention-getting stuff that looked all the same to me.









It was something else, and I'm so glad that its over.


----------



## I'd abeeb bear (Aug 24, 2021)

I wasn't allowed to see my grandparents last time I was visiting because they're so obsessed with covid coverage and CDC rules that other members of my family were concerned I would challenge their beliefs and they'd have to pick sides.  They're the gloves, mask, face shield types I guess and no one's allowed to say "maybe chill"


----------



## PC78 (Aug 24, 2021)

Yeah, I'm a secret conservative at work. I pretty much know that a good percentage of my co-workers would look down at me if I came out to them as a conservative. Right now I just stay silent on my political beliefs.


----------



## UzumakiLeaf (Aug 24, 2021)

Honestly, this video covers things nicely. Liberals are very transphobic people.


----------



## ProtonMailManTheSequel (Aug 24, 2021)

Underperforming said:


> Conforming yourself to a political ideology  is gay. Therefore coming out as conservative is gay.


Coming out as gay is also conservative, though (anymore).

The plot thickens.....


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Aug 24, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> The cult of the 50's was being anti-communist in your close-knit community
> View attachment 2477569
> 
> The cult of the 60's was being a pacifist violently at police and returning solders
> ...


Newfags like this make me wish white genocide was real.


----------



## Tism the Return (Aug 24, 2021)

lol fag


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 24, 2021)

I'd abeeb bear said:


> I wasn't allowed to see my grandparents last time I was visiting because they're so obsessed with covid coverage and CDC rules that other members of my family were concerned I would challenge their beliefs and they'd have to pick sides.  They're the gloves, mask, face shield types I guess and no one's allowed to say "maybe chill"


They better not see your Internet history.


----------



## ProtonMailManTheSequel (Aug 24, 2021)

UzumakiLeaf said:


> Honestly, this video covers things nicely. Liberals are very transphobic people.


Thanks for that.

Made me laugh both long and hard.


----------



## ProtonMailManTheSequel (Aug 24, 2021)

I'd abeeb bear said:


> I wasn't allowed to see my grandparents last time I was visiting because they're so obsessed with covid coverage and CDC rules that other members of my family were concerned I would challenge their beliefs and they'd have to pick sides.  They're the gloves, mask, face shield types I guess and no one's allowed to say "maybe chill"


Your grandparents are gay.

I don't mean to be cruel--I know it was a blow finding out that my grandpa--WWII hero who I idolized--is (ok now "was" I guess even a 99 year old fuck dies eventually)  a faggot.

It's tough, but you've got to stay real.

I'm with you.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Aug 25, 2021)

Suburban Bastard said:


> Newfags like this make me wish white genocide was real.


----------



## Local Fed (Aug 25, 2021)

I'd say it mostly depends on where you live (I'm assuming you're American so I'll mostly stick to using an American context from my outsider's view,) what time you're living in, what community you're a part of (even if loosely) and how you go about things. If you're in some city like Portland it's probably harder to openly be conservative than gay since the people there seem overwhelming Left-wing and they know they have dominance there ideologically, politically and numerically. If you were in Oklahoma you'd probably have a much easier go of it.



Spoiler: Kind of a side rant/definitely autism



I'm not going to be the "both sides equal" guy on this though and say that if you were gay the opposites would be true to the same degree. While you'd likely get more shit for being gay in some more rural/conservative area I don't think that in 20xx you're going nearly the same kind of backlash (in part due to the Right continually moving Left, the internet homogenizing culture and providing the ability to put people on blast if they even slightly deviate from what society has deemed appropriate right now, etc.) While I'm sure it exists to some degree on the _*extreme*_ fringes, the 1980's stereotype of the whole restaurant in Whogivesashitville, Kansas going dead silent if you kissed your gay lover seems pretty dead. At worst you might (accurately, in fairness) be called a homo, but I don't think you'll be getting doxxed or having your employers contacted in an attempt to have you out of a job.



There are so many variables other than just the geography or field of work/education aspect. Are you white? I think if you're gay in a lot of places you'd literally be celebrated by your family/peer group; they might only be pissed that you're not a tranny since that would've got them at least 10 extra likes on Facebook. Hopefully your boyfriend is something 'exotic' or something since that's an extra 3 Facebook likes. Are you black? You'd probably rather have to come out as a conservative than tell the family that you're gay, or god forbid, a troon (unless you're Dwayne Wade's kid.) Tons of variables regarding community.

In the end, I agree with some of the above posters: live your life, and don't announce your political beliefs to the world on social media or at some work meeting like an autist. Personally I think it's probably harder socially to come out as conservative as it's viewed by at least roughly half of the population as bad whereas gay/trans is trendy. Just try to find likeminded people who you can trust. 'Coming out' with this sort of thing is pretty gay anyway.


----------



## WhiteLivesMatter (Aug 25, 2021)

In 2021, if you don't have the democrat agenda you're a wrongthinker, twitter mobs will be sent after you to cancel you and ruin your life, and you will be censored by the big tech. Then they will import shitskins to replace whites in their own homelands

Thank God we have guns in red America, the whites will one day wake up and start the armed race war to make America great again!


----------



## UzumakiLeaf (Aug 25, 2021)

ProtonMailManTheSequel said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> Made me laugh both long and hard.


No problem. I highly recommend checking out his other videos, he is a riot.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Aug 25, 2021)

In a way, I'm egalitarian, because I don't care if you're conservative or your gay you're cringe and you should never post again because you're not funny


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 25, 2021)

> I've been working in academia the past couple years. I know that the issue is magnified tenfold in that environment, but having to fake it is honestly becoming grating. I've had to lie to colleagues and say that I'm fully vaccinated because I'm terrified of being shunned if I say otherwise. I'm wearing a fucking mask even though it's not required because I'm scared I'll be singled out if I don't. I smile and nod and play along when people talk about how bad the GOP is and how great everyone on the left is. Don't get me started on the trans issue. I used to laugh at the gay trope that they are "living a lie". I think I'm actually starting to get it now. It's exhausting pretending to be someone you're not.



Now you know why so many germans were part of the nazi party.

Then when eventually this medical regime falls, if it falls, in the future you'll be hunted down in old age for being one of the fucking people who were part of the "vaccinated tyranny" or something like that.


----------



## Ishtar (Aug 27, 2021)

Depends on who you are "coming out" too. Also what you mean by "conservative".

If you just mean Ben Shapiro/Charlie Kirk stuff, then no not really. Sure its Nazism to the left because anything to the right of Hillary Clinton is Nazism to the Left. But mainstream conservativism is neither interesting or brave.

Come out as a fascist, or a Nazi or theocrat or something like that-even in a "conservative" environment, now that takes real courage.

"Don't get me started on the trans issue. I used to laugh at the gay trope that they are "living a lie". I think I'm actually starting to get it now. It's exhausting pretending to be someone you're not."

I feel you on this. It feels like a form of self mutilation(autistic as that sounds). To deny what you really are and what you really believe, social approval and status be damned.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Aug 27, 2021)

It's not just harder, it's literally dangerous. Fags like to pretend their lives are in constant danger but AIDS took more of them than fag stompers ever have. Just don't make yourself into a freak show target and nobody will even know or care that you suck cock. Vast majority of attacks on fags are preventable, occurring because they hit on straight dudes or dress extremely faggy to the point that it offends the senses.

As a conservative, if you're in the wrong area you better not even wear that "I voted" sticker they give you at the polls if you're White and don't have purple hair. I threw that shit straight into the trash.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 27, 2021)

Oh conservatism is gay alright


----------



## ProtonMailManTheSequel (Aug 30, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Half of my opinions and perspective on the current state of political and social affairs in America would be considered "conservative." Political alignments have been misused ad nauseam, there's no point in worrying about it.


Unless you have a job, in which case stating an opinion that might be interpreted as "conservative" (let alone 'coming out" as one) is likely to get one fired.

Otherwise sure--no worries!


----------



## Duke Nukem (Sep 2, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> I've heard this argument, and I'll give you the 1960s-70s were a backlash against the 1940-50s.  I don't know where, assuming reaction is really the cultural impulse, Thrash Metal, 90's pop / rap, 'emo kids and their damned electronic music', came from.  It seems from my point of view that one thing against another thing just became a Frankenstein action/reaction mess occurring at the same time.  People don't swing back and forth, they fought over the cultural pendulum and broke it in two in the 1980s.  Since then, two societies of high and low culture developed with the high culture being an abusive father and the low culture being the screaming child.
> 
> View attachment 2477646View attachment 2477647View attachment 2477645
> 
> ...


I remember the middle photo, Icy Hot Stuntaz, can't get more late 90s/early 2000s as that. I think it was all done as some kind of joke?


----------



## Cabelaz (Sep 2, 2021)

I'm a conservative because I think red looks better than blue
Yeah I also shop at target. Fuck Walmart.


----------



## NoodleFucker3000 (Sep 3, 2021)

> be gay
> agree with some conservative ideas

> can't talk about politics without losing social circle


----------



## ShortPoppy (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## CiaphasCain (Sep 13, 2021)

You don't need to 'come out' with your political views to anyone. I follow my own political/social views and only reveal them to others if hard pressed to do so because


Kali Schematic said:


> A coward dies a thousand times before he departs, the valiant taste of death but once.


----------



## Ishtar (Sep 13, 2021)

CiaphasCain said:


> You don't need to 'come out' with your political views to anyone. I follow my own political/social views and only reveal them to others if hard pressed to do so because


I think the issue is whether you see political beliefs as some sort of identity marker, or more a conviction arrived at through experience, investigation, and reflection. 

Liking soccer and wearing adidas is an identity marker-a surface affectation, what you believe about humanity, God, and the ultimate destiny of this world is something far more serious. 

For far too many people-their politics is something shallow, like whether or not they prefer chocolate or vanilla, when political convictions need(in my view) to be as deep, as all encompassing, and as unrelenting as religious ones.


----------



## Niggerman (Sep 17, 2021)

Try coming out as a Gamer kid if you wanna know real oppression


----------



## Uncle Sid (Sep 18, 2021)

I'm not gonna do either because I hate wearing a tie.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Sep 18, 2021)

That depends entirely on where you are.


----------



## celebrityskin (Sep 22, 2021)

NigKid said:


> Pour one out for our gay conservative brothers


They should move out to Wyoming, a guy I'm mutuals with on twitter lives there and says all the gays there fly 'don't tread on me' flags and love Trump


----------

